# Boy or girl ??? Thoughts? Experience?



## Jordan57 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok, my little guy was that pup that had to be with us all the time. I would go to the bathroom and he would be there pressing against the door, followed to EVERY ROOM and it wasn't just me it was my husband to. He did his best to stay with one of us whenever he could or who ever was his favorite at the time,,,, he never freaked or got upset when he couldn't go with us, he just trotted along side one of us, tail as high as he could get it, like we were all going on a trip all the time.. I absolutely loved this about him, to me and my hubby it was the cutest thing. So as we were searching for a good breeder, we had talked about our previous pup and I heard several times, 'YES', THATS A BOY... And then they went on to describe boy versus girls etc. well each breeder had their own opinions on boys versus girl personality but most of them said the same,,, boys tended to be like my guy was and girls were more independent and only wanted to be with you when they needed something or when you put them with you... And that girls did not search you out in a never ending desire to be cuddly with you..... And let me say to everyone, ' I have no clue' I have only had boys..... Which is why I'm asking, I would hate to tell them only male and be missing out on a little girl that would be a great addition to our home... 

What do u think? Or what has been your experience with girls versus boys Maltese. 


Thank so much


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How you described your boy is how all three of my girls are now. They are so lovable, always want me to hold them, give tons of kisses. 
My first malt was a boy who lived until he was 18. He was totally the opposite of my girls now. He liked his space and there was no changing that. He never liked to be held unless he was in the mood. If not, he would squirm to get off my lap.
My second Maltese was a girl that I rescued. She was much more independent but still lovable. I really couldn't compare the two because she came to me pretty beaten down and had lots of fear issues, so she really didn't liked to be held much.

When I decided to get the three girls now, I went for a female because everything I was told was they were much more independent. I thought that would be a good fit whereas I work and she would be fine at home like my male was. I ended up getting the most lovable dog I have ever owned. She is always by my side, could sit all day on my lap and stares at me like she's so in love ❤
Then I decided to get dog #2 & 3. I was hoping my first girl now would fall in love with them like she did me and I would have my space, I was feeling a little claustrophobic by now.
The other two came and when I tell you they are even more lovable I am putting it mildly. They are so much so, I can't even put it in words how sweet and loving these two are. They are funny, quirky and have so much personality, and lots of love to share with everyone and anyone. So now I literally have three beautiful girls who sit on my lap nonstop staring at me in love. I wouldn't have it any other way 😄


----------



## Jordan57 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks thanks thanks.... I hope more people have opinions also, hoping to help with a horribly tough decision......just as I was reading your reply the breeder that we really like texted me and she unexpectedly has a little girl available that is the most beautiful thing, but I am terrified to give up my males,, but also scared to let her out of my reach,, my little guy that passed away was exactly like yours he used to sit and stare at me with those big Maltese eyes, and I swear it was like he was smiling,, He would sit outside the bathroom door waiting and he would huff ,, never barked , just grunted, as if to say, get a move on, I'm waiting.. So so many times he would sneak in and actually want on my lap on the potty... Like Geez mom you're sitting down anyways pick me up...&#55357;&#56900; again thank you for the info, I have no clue what I am going to do.... Boy-girl-girl-boy ugh,,,,, but ALL of them are amazing..


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

All but one of my dogs have been adult rescues, so I'm not sure how valuable my answer would be for you. But I have found my male dogs to become the most attached to me, but also more jealous, which has caused some problems when I've had multiple dogs.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

My little girl is with me whenever she can. Sometimes we don't let her sleep in the room with us and we had to put a basket in front of our door so she wouldn't scratch. In the mornings I find her right next to the door, sleeping on the threshold. She squeezes behind the basked and sleeps in front of the door despite having a bed right next to it. When she does sleep with us, she's right there next to our heads in between us. She's the most loving dog I've ever had.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a cockapoo who was a boy, he was so loyal, Loving, devoted, but to my hubby, he was a one man fluff, I loved how devoted he was.

I have had three girl Maltese they were all loving, but especially my Matilda, she is devoted to me, I feel she is as close to human as can be. Matilda talks with her eyes:wub: Maddie is more independent but she has only been with us 2 years, she's loving to me, gives me kisses only:wub: both girls are lap, Velcro girls.

I personally think you can't go wrong with either a boy or girl. Maltese are just special not like any other breed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've always had females and they have all been my "velcro" dogs - with me every second of the day! I think it's more the individual temperament than the gender, but they are all precious!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 2 girls and a boy. While my girls are total love bugs, my boy is my velcro dog..he is a lot more playful and just wants to be on me all the time.:HistericalSmiley: I love them all though, boys and girls. Each one whether boy or girl has a distinct personality..:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I always had boys too. When I got Riley he was and is exactly how you describe. Follows ne everywhere. But when he was 9 months old I was blessed with Sissy who was 11 months old at the time. My first girl. She is somewhat of a tomboy. My husband calls them my posse because wherever I go, they are right there with me. I think all dogs are individual. They are who they are and getting to know them and their quirks is so much fun. Good luck finding your precious fur baby!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie, my oldest malt (RIP) was in love with me, but not a "clingy" guy. He was a bit independent and knew exactly what he wanted to do, and he enjoyed life so much! He liked all people and all animals and they liked him, but he had stuff to do....a quick hello and then he was "busy".:wub:

Abbey, my oldest girl is very independent. She used to be a daddy's girl until Ava came along, now she's a loner since he broke her heart. But Abbey always my helper...very inquisitive (darn right nosy! lol) into everything. :wub:

Ava is a pure lap girl. The princess would like it if her feet never touched the ground. She's a spoiled brat...and she likes it that way!!:wub:

and the non-malts:
Chyna, my shih tzu is a big baby (she's the youngest but the biggest). She's a sweetheart and wants to be on my lap for about 10 minutes, then she gets realistic and gets down to get comfortable. She loves to be held and hugged and kissed...she's a crazy dog on the ground, but when picked up, she melts...:wub:

Tinker, my knucklehead rescued yorkie. well, he's another story altogether. He's not normal. He doesn't play nor does he understand humor or fun. But when he's ready for some loving, he comes right over and places his head in my hand. That makes my heart happy, he loves me...and only me.:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've only ever had females, and they have all been very cuddly. My sweet angel, Lexie, was my velcro/heart dog, but Georgie & Bayleigh love mama's lap too


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Over my lifetime I have had three girls and three boys (not all at once).
I currently have two boys and one girl.
They have all been very sweet and loving. True companion dogs, who just want to be with you. Some have been a little more velcro than others, but I don't see any pattern with boy vs. girl. They each just have their own personality and quirks.
I think you can't go wrong with a Maltese - they are such loving little dogs, boys and girls.
You will be so in love whichever you choose!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree that the temperament depends more on the individual dog's personality rather than the gender. I have a girl Maltese and a boy Poodle mix and BOTH are very much my little shadows - very cuddly and sweet.


----------



## Jordan57 (Aug 6, 2016)

Steph_L- 

As I was reading all of the responses out loud to my hubby he's like 'OH MAN' let her sleep with you ,,, I couldn't take that kind of pouting by the door.... That's heart breaking... 

I find this funny because he is the man that once said boy ' maltese people really have a problem don't they' ' can u say obsessed ' , ' And also to a friend ' geez dude just make the dog sleep on the floor it's fine'... HA HA HA ,, GOT YA.... not long after that it was common to wake up to a pup in the arm pit, or rolled up in a little ball in the crook of our neck,,, and our bedroom floor has,, in my opinion way to $$,, very expensive 8 inch spongy foam, 3 feet wide all the way around the bed JUST IN CASE, we don't get wake up by him climbing over us, or licking or faces to help him down, or the bed rail doesn't work.. YOU CAN NEVER BE TO SAFE... Even though he has never woke up to move around or get down in the middle of the night in 10 years and I am the lightest sleeper known to man, at least that's what the sleeper clinic doc said,......... And hubby planning our summer trips around hotels that take dogs.... One day I am handing this 6'1 inch - 190 pound man the tiniest little leash and a red dog bag purse, to walk our 4.8 pound little white fluff ball down our long driveway in the rain, many days he would not want to walk back up the drive so in the bag he went,, When I very VERY nicely reminded him of his comment ' boy Maltese people really have a problem' he just laughed it off and did his best supermodel walk down the driveway with the little fluff pulling the way. Boy can these guys take over your soul.... I love it.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Sophie follows me everywhere I go. She's my first Maltese and my first female. She's spoiled and very loved by everyone.

Her previous owner says she loves guys (dogs and humans) and she was right!

If I'm outside and I'm 5 feet away from her, she'll come running by my side. If she can't see me, she'll panic and hunt me down (even when I'm hiding in a crowd of strangers) :HistericalSmiley:

That being said, I think the attachment has to do primarily with the dog's individual temperament and not necessarily whether the dog is a female or male.


----------



## Jordan57 (Aug 6, 2016)

thanks all for the help, this has been crushing me... Ever since I have seen this little girl she has been in my heart, and I have ABSOLUTELY no idea why even though she was not even being considered by us because she was female, but every time I spoke with our breeder I would ask 'is she ok' , 'how is she doing', is the family that is getting her good (not that it was ANY of my business at all ) I just don't know why I was so focused on her .... It was like she was already mine, I was so concerned about her and the kind of family that was getting her that I couldn't concentrate on the little guy I was supposed to be getting,,, ..... Then she called and said would 'u be interested in in her IF THERE was a possibility of us getting her? ' I have always been told the same about the boys - Velcro doggies- ,, but when she said this, my heart literally skipped a beat and I went running from the room to tell the whole house, but stopped mid-way through yelling it realizing that she was a girl,,, it was like my instinct said one thing and my mind said another,,, I can pick her from a group video of many pups playing and not my little guy but I still have this picking at me she not a boy, she won't be as attached to me, she's not going to need me as much.. Call it early empty nest syndrome, the Velcro pups are like babies to me and I love it, my kids are teenagers now,,,.. Luckily, I have always been a stay at home mommy,, and my hubby works for home, so we are lucky that we get to be here all day for our little ones, fur balls and tall hormonal teenage ones.. these stories have helped so much I can't tell you, it does seem by this that each pup is his or her own person so to speak,, I am more relaxed about this now, A LITTLE BIT,,,, now I just have to wait and see if the family that was supposed to take her actually wants to or not, they decide later this week, if they don't I can snatch her up, and if they do then I still get my little guy... That is also too cute for words, he is her brother and looks a lot like her ,, which is why I can't explain my attachment to her... 

she is 1 of the pups I was curious about before also, she is from a large litter and tiny now because of this, so I was wondering if she would get to her genetically predisposed size or stay on smaller side because dog weight charts won't work for her, being from a large litter they were all so small ,, so the charts say smaller adult weight,, I don't really trust the charts much,, I just want them to be heathy,,, with my guy he wasn't even on the charts and it didn't fall anywhere near them, the charts said according to his weight etc. he should have been non-existent, and was 4.8 - 5.5, obviously I was lied to about his b-day,, but I don't care he was my everything.. I just get upset that his health was risked for their crappy profit...I still really wish I could say something to them they still breed and I spoke with them before realizing this hoping to get a little guy from my pups line, and I ended up at the stop sign crying when we left them. it was horrible... 

I will keep reading everyone thoughts and opinions and hopefully I will know by the end of week if we get tittle girl or little boy.....ugh the wait is going to be the death of me. Thanks for listening to my rant..... Thank u, thank u ,, thank u


----------

